# New trail rider from Colorado



## JB44 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi trailrider from CO
I used to live in CO and did lots of trail riding there. so many gorgeous places to ride!!! what area do you live in? i used to live in Castle Rock.

Barn sour is a terrible thing to get them over at that age. sounds like she has gotten away with it a long long time. one thing that helps, take her for lots of little walks, you leading her. find a spot and let her graze, just relax. let her look forward to trips with you. then ride a bit, get off and let her graze a while. most horses learn to love these little jaunts and learn to depend more on you.

(then later if you really have to battle her, she will take it better)

good luck. 

hopefully you can find a riding buddy to go out with you until she learns that you aren't one of those riders that just lets her go back to the barn when SHE decides. you and your riding buddy can go short ways out and YOU decide when to turn around.


----------



## schnue (Feb 9, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the reply! I live in Colorado Springs, NW, 5 minutes from the land owned by the Flying W Ranch. There are hundreds of pasture and treed land, next to national forest - BEAUTIFUL - and I have just ridden in the winter! Can't wait for spring, summer and fall. Did you like CR? I like that area.

Those tips are great. I'm going to do that. I want to make this fun for her, not all work!


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## ElizabethM (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello! I am also new to the forum and I too live in Colorado Springs  Welcome, and I hope you enjoy your new obsession!


----------



## JB44 (Feb 7, 2010)

i am jealous. i LOVED Castle Rock. always thought the springs would be a good place to live too. sounds like you have tons of great riding space. do you belong to a club? i used to belong to Parker Trail Riders (in Parker). we had a blast. went camping/trail riding in the mountains , and had fun shows and clinics. ah i miss those days


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey all you Coloradoans... I too live in Colorado, but up in the Fort Collins area. Horse riding, owning and being around is totally consuming, almost addicting. Welcome to the fabulous hobby/lifestyle


----------



## Horribilis (Apr 15, 2010)

I live in Denver. My buddy with the horse I borrow is in Sedalia, near Castle Rock.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

well, I'm not from colorado.. but I thought I'd welcome you anyway.
"Welcome!"

Glad you're getting into horses. they sure are addictive. =)


----------

